# The Judgment of God Executed by...



## Daniel M. (Dec 9, 2016)

Morning brothers and sisters. 

Who will execute the final judgment of God upon those who rejected Him? 

And when I say execute, I mean literally: swing the sword, bring fire down, what have you. Will Christ Himself do this? Or will it be wrought by the Father, with Christ pronouncing it?


----------



## ReformedInSweden (Dec 9, 2016)

I was just listening to Paul Washer and according to him in this sermon it is Christ.
Part 1 is here btw if you're interested.


----------



## Peairtach (Jan 1, 2017)

Daniel M. said:


> Morning brothers and sisters.
> 
> Who will execute the final judgment of God upon those who rejected Him?
> 
> And when I say execute, I mean literally: swing the sword, bring fire down, what have you. Will Christ Himself do this? Or will it be wrought by the Father, with Christ pronouncing it?


Revelation 6:16 might be a partial answer to your question. Both the Father and the Son.

Sent from my C6903 using Tapatalk


----------



## C. Matthew McMahon (Jan 1, 2017)

*Chapter 33. Of the Last Judgment.*
1. God hath appointed a day wherein he will judge the world in righteousness by Jesus Christ,a to whom all power and judgment is given of the Father.b In which day, not only the apostate angels shall be judged,c but likewise all persons, that have lived upon earth, shall appear before the tribunal of Christ, to give an account of their thoughts, words, and deeds; and to receive according to what they have done in the body, whether good or evil.d

a. Acts 17:31

. • b. John 5:22

, 27

. • c. 1 Cor 6:3

; 2 Pet 2:4

; Jude 1:6

. • d. Eccl 12:14

; Mat 12:36-37

; Rom 2:16

; 14:10

, 12

; 2 Cor 5:10

.


----------



## Cymro (Jan 1, 2017)

The word of God plainly states in Acts 17:31 and Romans 2:16, that God has not only appointed a day, but also a man (Christ) by whom the world and angels will be judged. But also we are taught that the world and angels (1Cor 6:2 and 3) will be be judged by the saints for the head acts with the body through our union with Him. They will be judged by the sword of His word, "Depart from me."


----------

